# King of King Payments!



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 3, 2013)

Please see below for updated list of payers! Thanks again all.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine will be on its way this evening James :thup:


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 3, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Please see below for updated list of payers! Thanks again all.
View attachment 8357

Click to expand...

Hi
I, think I have just transferred ,via paypal, my tenner.
I hate computers and now my brain hurts!!!!

best wishes

dewsweeper


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 3, 2013)

dewsweeper said:



			Hi
I, think I have just transferred ,via paypal, my tenner.
I hate computers and now my brain hurts!!!!

best wishes

dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

all received ok fella - you beat the computer!

much appreciated


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 3, 2013)

Just wired you the Â£10 entry fee, jimbob.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 4, 2013)

Sent my tenner via paypal :thup:


----------



## Hallsy (Dec 4, 2013)

Hopefully sent last night :thup:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 4, 2013)

Hallsy said:



			Hopefully sent last night :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Received thank you!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 4, 2013)

Updated list:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 5, 2013)

Not got payapl and no real intention of getting it. Can you PM details on how I cna pay for London event. Do I need to pay each regional organiser direct or is there a central resource.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 5, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not got payapl and no real intention of getting it. Can you PM details on how I cna pay for London event. Do I need to pay each regional organiser direct or is there a central resource.
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to send it to me and I will forward it on to Jimbob.  Bank transfer or cheque will be fine.  PM me for my address or bank details.

That goes for everyone else too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2013)

You can use paypal with your debit card so your not actually creating an account just using it to transfer your money safely


----------



## moogie (Dec 8, 2013)

Ive just sent entry fee payment via Paypal :thup:

Cheers


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all, 

Had quite a few payments over the weekend (thank you).

Have been away all weekend and so am back in the office tomorrow when I'll update the spreadsheet and post!

Cheers,
James


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 10, 2013)

As promised, the weekend's payers included:


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 10, 2013)

Sent my tenner through to you jimbo


----------



## bozza (Dec 10, 2013)

What's the address to send the money via paypal?


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 10, 2013)

Payment details:


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ive paid but can't see my name on that list, mind you i can't see anything on there its so small


----------



## bozza (Dec 10, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Payment details:






Click to expand...

Cheers,I'll get my Â£10 sent through today.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 10, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Ive paid but can't see my name on that list, mind you i can't see anything on there its so small
		
Click to expand...

Name added.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 10, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			As promised, the weekend's payers included:

View attachment 8402

Click to expand...

Any chance of a bigger version so I can check against my players,thx


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 11, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Any chance of a bigger version so I can check against my players,thx
		
Click to expand...

Drop me a PM with your email address and I'll send you the doc over


----------



## bozza (Dec 11, 2013)

Just sent my Â£10 through via PayPal.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 11, 2013)

bozza said:



			Just sent my Â£10 through via PayPal.
		
Click to expand...

received thanks


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 11, 2013)

Paid yesterday


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 11, 2013)

upsidedown said:



			Paid yesterday
		
Click to expand...

received, thank you


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2013)

Just paid my tenner to Mr Somerside via paypal..:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2013)

Just sent paypal for Â£20 to pay for London and South East events


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2013)

Can I have BT details :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 14, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just sent paypal for Â£20 to pay for London and South East events
		
Click to expand...

Thought this was one payment of Â£10 however many you entered?


----------



## Fish (Dec 14, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thought this was one payment of Â£10 however many you entered?
		
Click to expand...

It is, you only have to pay for the regional green fee's after a single payment to the overall competition is made and you can enter as many as possible.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 14, 2013)

Money just paid mate.


----------



## Lump (Dec 14, 2013)

paid Â£10 for the Northeast meet this morning.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Received a good few payments over the weekend. Will update the spreadsheet at work tomorrow.

Thanks again for all that have jumped in so far, looks like we're starting to get some proper numbers!

James


----------



## tyke (Dec 16, 2013)

Just paid


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			Can I have BT details :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sent mine jimbob.  Can you confirm that you have received it please.  Just want to check I managed to do it correctly.


----------



## DCB (Dec 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			It is, you only have to pay for the regional green fee's after a single payment to the overall competition is made and you can enter as many as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you can only enter the competition once and have one chance of qualifying ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 19, 2013)

DCB said:



			Surely you can only enter the competition once and have one chance of qualifying ?  

Click to expand...

 No you pay one entry fee Â£10 and you can play is as many regional qualifiers as you want (paying green fee). You only get 1 chance at each regional qualifier.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 19, 2013)

just paid Mr S

got to be in it to win it as they say


----------



## Twire (Dec 19, 2013)

DCB said:



			Surely you can only enter the competition once and have one chance of qualifying ?  

Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			No you pay one entry fee Â£10 and you can play is as many regional qualifiers as you want (paying green fee). You only get 1 chance at each regional qualifier.
		
Click to expand...

I find this quite bizarre to David, I would have thought Â£10 per regional qualifier would have been the better way to go.


----------



## la_lucha (Dec 19, 2013)

Paid mine on Tuesday hopefully you've received it?


----------



## DCB (Dec 19, 2013)

Twire said:



			I find this quite bizarre to David, I would have thought Â£10 per regional qualifier would have been the better way to go.
		
Click to expand...

So in effect, someone could enter every regional qualifier around the country in their bid to qualify for the final stages. Doesn't sit right with me. You should have one chance at qualifying at one regional qualifier. Fine, play in others to make up numbers, but it should be one roll of the dice to qualify.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2013)

First rule of King of King is don't question the King of King rules


----------



## la_lucha (Dec 19, 2013)

DCB said:



			So in effect, someone could enter every regional qualifier around the country in their bid to qualify for the final stages. Doesn't sit right with me. You should have one chance at qualifying at one regional qualifier. Fine, play in others to make up numbers, but it should be one roll of the dice to qualify.
		
Click to expand...

But everyone has the same opportunity to play in every qualifier so it's fair isn't it?


----------



## DCB (Dec 19, 2013)

Funny how the R&A don't do Open qualifying this way


----------



## Twire (Dec 19, 2013)

la_lucha said:



			But everyone has the same opportunity to play in every qualifier so it's fair isn't it?
		
Click to expand...


I'm not against people traveling to different qualifiers, but I do think they should pay for the privilege of 2nd/3rd chances.

Maybe something to look at next year.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 19, 2013)

DCB said:



			So in effect, someone could enter every regional qualifier around the country in their bid to qualify for the final stages. Doesn't sit right with me. You should have one chance at qualifying at one regional qualifier. Fine, play in others to make up numbers, but it should be one roll of the dice to qualify.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey..Its only a round at Hillside that's the final. We are not playing for the Open championship. Its supposed to be a fun comp with some banter and a chance to meet some new people.


----------



## LIG (Dec 19, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Blimey..Its only a round at Hillside that's the final. We are not playing for the Open championship. Its supposed to be a fun comp with some banter and a chance to meet some new people.
		
Click to expand...

+:thup: 

IIRC it was made clear very early on in the KoK threads that this is how it would work i.e. one entry fee and enter any regionals you wish.  No good moaning about it now!  

In fact, if you haven't entered ......GET OUTTA HERE - you got no right to moan!   *** where's the raspberry blowing smiley?  ***


----------



## DCB (Dec 19, 2013)

Bye


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 19, 2013)

And we wonder why people decide against organising fun events for the forum and even worse still to see moderators doing most of the moaning is even worse... If you can do better why haven't you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2013)

Why does every time someone ask a very relevant and sensible question or observation does it get called "moaning" 

If it's a "fun" event then why does when anyone suggest something they get immediately shot down ?


----------



## Twire (Dec 19, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			And we wonder why people decide against organising fun events for the forum and even worse still to see moderators doing most of the moaning is even worse... If you can do better why haven't you? 

Click to expand...

Are moderators not allowed an opinion? and why is it worse?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 26, 2013)

Updated list of payments - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AthhwsfXoIdhdHI5c3FVTk5ZT3YyYVFxN2g0R1kzRnc&usp=sharing


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 26, 2013)

All looking good Jimbob.:thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 26, 2013)

I still need to pay for me and Hovis... Can someone provide me with the PayPal email I need to send it to please.


----------



## Lump (Dec 26, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I still need to pay for me and Hovis... Can someone provide me with the PayPal email I need to send it to please.
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...Warwickshire-Regional-King-Of-Kings-2014-quot

Third image down


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 6, 2014)

updated again this morning


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 6, 2014)

Dufferman - your PM's are full. Payment details here, third image down:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...Warwickshire-Regional-King-Of-Kings-2014-quot


----------



## dufferman (Jan 6, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Dufferman - your PM's are full. Payment details here, third image down:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...Warwickshire-Regional-King-Of-Kings-2014-quot

Click to expand...

Done! Thanks,


Adam


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 6, 2014)

Have also received payment from Wookie today :thup:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AthhwsfXoIdhdHI5c3FVTk5ZT3YyYVFxN2g0R1kzRnc&usp=sharing


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey Up Jimbob,

Just in case you're wondering, David Spratt on your spread sheet is Khamelion or me 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 6, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Hey Up Jimbob,

Just in case you're wondering, David Spratt on your spread sheet is Khamelion or me 

Cheers
Dave
		
Click to expand...

Awesome thank you, have changed. Makes it easier to see who's who.

If anyone else is down by first name, lemme know and I'll change.


----------



## Crow (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Jimbob, payment now made.

Thanks for all your work!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 8, 2014)

Received thank you, and spreadsheet updated


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 13, 2014)

I've just sent my Â£10 via Paypal, if you could let me know if you don't get it.

Thanks!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2014)

Â£10 should have winged its way by PayPal, today.:thup:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 14, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I've just sent my Â£10 via Paypal, if you could let me know if you don't get it.

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...




2blue said:



			Â£10 should have winged its way by PayPal, today.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Received both thanks fellas, will update spreadsheet now


----------



## MGL (Jan 17, 2014)

Just sent Â£30 over by paypal. This is for MGL, BOOM BOOM and BANG BANG for the NE event!

Cheers


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 18, 2014)

2blue said:



			Â£10 should have winged its way by PayPal, today.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

mine done too now


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 18, 2014)

Received both thanks


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 18, 2014)

I paid Ash my payment and he said he'd passed it on. Not to sure if I'm on the list as having paid.


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 19, 2014)

Apologies payment sent. One of those jobs I've kept forgetting to do.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 19, 2014)

I have been reminded to make payment by today. Can you pm me the account details please.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 19, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 19, 2014)

Latest list of payees updated - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AthhwsfXoIdhdHI5c3FVTk5ZT3YyYVFxN2g0R1kzRnc&usp=sharing


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 19, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Latest list of payees updated - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AthhwsfXoIdhdHI5c3FVTk5ZT3YyYVFxN2g0R1kzRnc&usp=sharing

Click to expand...

I pm'd virtuosity about this the other day and didn't get a reply, sure he's inundated with this stuff.

I transferred Â£30 to him on December 13th in 2 payments (Â£20 & Â£10) but the spreadsheet still shows me as paid Â£25?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 19, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I pm'd virtuosity about this the other day and didn't get a reply, sure he's inundated with this stuff.

I transferred Â£30 to him on December 13th in 2 payments (Â£20 & Â£10) but the spreadsheet still shows me as paid Â£25?
		
Click to expand...

amended


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 19, 2014)

Im only down as paying Â£10 on the sheet Jim. But just thought I'd mention that Ive also payed the Â£20 Hillside deposit :thup:
Both payments were made to Virtuocitys account.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2014)

I paid Â£30 on 13th Dec to David Clarke PayPal but the spreadsheet shows I've only paid Â£25.

Let me know you've received the Â£30. Thanks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Im only down as paying Â£10 on the sheet Jim. But just thought I'd mention that Ive also payed the Â£20 Hillside deposit :thup:
Both payments were made to Virtuocitys account.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, Jim, both paid to Virtuocity. Â£10 then Â£20 for Hillside.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I think Virtuocity might be on a world cruise with all your deposits :rofl: only kidding I hope.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Im only down as paying Â£10 on the sheet Jim. But just thought I'd mention that Ive also payed the Â£20 Hillside deposit :thup:
Both payments were made to Virtuocitys account.
		
Click to expand...

same here James. I'm Daniel Walsh by the way.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 21, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I paid Â£30 on 13th Dec to David Clarke PayPal but the spreadsheet shows I've only paid Â£25.

Let me know you've received the Â£30. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Confirmed.  James- please update.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 21, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			same here James. I'm Daniel Walsh by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Confirmed, please update.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 21, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I think Virtuocity might be on a world cruise with all your deposits :rofl: only kidding I hope.
		
Click to expand...

Loving the fact that everyone has been suckered into thinking that we managed to get a Hillside deal for Â£50 a head.  Those deposits gave me a nice Xmas, thanks very much.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 21, 2014)

Me too, paid Hillside deposit of Â£20 on Dec 12th then KoK deposit on Dec 13th, both to David Clarke


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok, think I've covered all of those - please can you guys checl I've understood correctly?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...c3FVTk5ZT3YyYVFxN2g0R1kzRnc&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Ok, think I've covered all of those - please can you guys checl I've understood correctly?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...c3FVTk5ZT3YyYVFxN2g0R1kzRnc&usp=sharing#gid=0

Click to expand...

yep, mine's fine now Jim.


----------



## LIG (Jan 21, 2014)

Is this supposed to show Hillside payments too?  
Bit slow on the uptake me!!

Mine should also show another 20 for Hillside paid to Virtuocity. Confirm please, Dave.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 21, 2014)

LIG said:



			Is this supposed to show Hillside payments too?  
Bit slow on the uptake me!!

Mine should also show another 20 for Hillside paid to Virtuocity. Confirm please, Dave.
		
Click to expand...

It originally started as just KoK but there's been some crossover. Happy to put all on there once dave confirms.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 21, 2014)

Jim,

Mine shows fine now.

Appreciate the time and effort both you guys are putting into it, Birchy also.

Thank you.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 21, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Jim,

Mine shows fine now.

Appreciate the time and effort both you guys are putting into it, Birchy also.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

+1 :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 21, 2014)

LIG said:



			Is this supposed to show Hillside payments too?  
Bit slow on the uptake me!!

Mine should also show another 20 for Hillside paid to Virtuocity. Confirm please, Dave.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.

And before anyone else asks, I've received Â£20 Hillside from:

virtuocity 	
upsidedown	
pokerjoke	
birchy	
Fish	
MashleyR7	
Lincoln Quaker	
jimbob.someroo	
Willie P	
Williamalex1	
Qwerty	
garyinderry	
Odvan	
NWJocko	
Junior	
MGL	
Liverbirdie	
Stuart_C	
Sawtooth	
El Bandito	
LIG	
Scouser	
thepodgster	
Bluewolf


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 21, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Yes.

And before anyone else asks, I've received Â£20 Hillside from:

virtuocity 	
upsidedown	
pokerjoke	
birchy	
Fish	
MashleyR7	
Lincoln Quaker	
jimbob.someroo	
Willie P	
Williamalex1	
Qwerty	
garyinderry	
Odvan	
NWJocko	
Junior	
MGL	
Liverbirdie	
Stuart_C	
Sawtooth	
El Bandito	
LIG	
Scouser	
thepodgster	
Bluewolf
		
Click to expand...



eurgh .... I'll do this later. Guys assume you've paid for now ...


----------

